# Quick Engineering Conversions



## beer-b-q (Jul 25, 2010)

*Quick Engineering Conversions*


Since we work with conversions, I thought this might help as a quick reference desk aid….
 
 1. Ratio of an igloo's circumference to its diameter = Eskimo Pi
 
 2. 2000 pounds of Chinese soup = Won ton
 
 3. 1 millionth of a mouthwash = 1 microscope
 
 4. Time between slipping on a peel and smacking the pavement = 1 bananosecond

 5. Weight an evangelist carries with God = 1 billigram
 
 6. Time it takes to sail 220 yards at 1 nautical mile per hour = Knotfurlong
 
 7. 16.5 feet in the Twilight Zone = 1 Rod Serling
 
 8. Half of a large intestine = 1 semicolon
 
 9. 1,000,000 aches = 1 megahurtz
 
 10. Basic unit of laryngitis = 1 hoarsepower
 
 11. Shortest distance between two jokes = A straight line
 
 12. 453.6 graham crackers = 1 pound cake
 
 13. 1 million-million microphones = 1 megaphone
 
 14. 2 million bicycles = 2 megacycles
 
 15. 365.25 days = 1 unicycle

 16. 2000 mockingbirds = 2 kilomockingbirds
 
 17. 52 cards = 1 decacards
 
 18. 1 kilogram of falling figs = 1 FigNewton
 
 19. 1000 milliliters of wet socks = 1 literhosen
 
 20. 1 millionth of a fish = 1 microfiche
 
 21. 1 trillion pins = 1 terrapin
 
 22. 10 rations = 1 decoration
 
 23. 100 rations = 1 C-ration
 
 24. 2 monograms = 1 diagram
 
 25. 4 nickels = 2 paradigms
 
 26. 2.4 statute miles of intravenous surgical tubing at Yale University Hospital = 1 IV League

 27. 100 Senators = Not 1 decision =============


----------



## dale5351 (Jul 25, 2010)

NTF.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 25, 2010)

Great Job!  here's another one..

Parting of the Seas - C Section


----------



## hitmark (Jul 26, 2010)

A man was crossing a road one day when a frog called out to him and said: *"If you kiss me, I'll turn into a beautiful princess".*  He bent over, picked up the frog and put it in his pocket.

The frog spoke up again and said: *"If you kiss me and turn me back into a beautiful princess,*  I will stay with you for one week." 
The man took the frog out of his pocket, smiled at it and returned it to the pocket. 
The frog then cried out: *"If you kiss me and turn me back into a princess,*  I'll stay with you and do *anything*  you want". Again the man took the frog out, smiled at it and put it back into his pocket. 
Finally, the frog asked: *"What is the matter ? I've told you I'm a beautiful princess, that I'll stay with you for a week and do anything you want. Why won't you kiss me ?" *
The man said,*  "Look I'm a software engineer. I don't have time for a girlfriend, but a talking frog is cool."*


----------

